# S4 CAB available for ordering. (big pics)



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

*Stunning new V8-powered A4 Cabriolet range flagship now open for UK ordering *


New head of the A4 Cabriolet range now available for Â£40,275 OTR [/*]
4.2-litre V8 delivers 344PS and 410Nm, giving a 0-62mph time of 5.9 secs and a 155mph maximum speed [/*]
Cabriolet quattro models also available with 1.8 T (163PS) and 3.0 V6 (220PS) engines for Â£26,015 OTR and Â£29,495 OTR [/*]










The exceptional V8-fuelled pace of the Audi S4 can now also be enjoyed with a breath of fresh air in the new S4 Cabriolet, which opens for UK ordering this month with an OTR price of Â£40,275. The only convertible of its kind to combine a powerful eight-cylinder engine with the reassurance of permanent four-wheel-drive, the S4 Cabriolet will reach its first British customers in early April.

The compact 4.2-litre V8 engine, which boasts 344PS at 7,000 rpm and peak torque of 410Nm at 3500 rpm, gives the new Audi S4 Cabriolet truly exhilarating performance. 0-62mph in the six-speed manual transmission version is covered in just 5.9 seconds, and the six-speed tiptronic (automatic transmission optional at Â£1,400) runs close at 6.2 seconds. Both versions can, where permissible, reach an electronically governed maximum speed of 155mph.

Subtle differences mark out the S4 Cabriolet from its A4 Cabriolet counterparts. 
18-inch Avus alloy wheels, xenon headlights and polished aluminium exterior mirrors are the low-key indicators signifying the calibre of this extra special Audi externally. Inside, the S quattro series trademarks include grey instrument dials, carbon fibre fascia and door inlays, electrically adjustable sports seats upholstered in a combination of alcantara and pearl nappa leather and a leather-rimmed sports steering wheel incorporating the S emblem.

New Cabriolet models adopt quattro
The reassurance of quattro permanent four-wheel-drive is also available for A4 Cabriolet models. The A4 Cabriolet 1.8 T quattro (163PS) costs Â£26,015 OTR, with the V6-powered A4 Cabriolet 3.0 (220PS) at Â£29,495 OTR.

The number of Audi models offering the drive configuration that is the most secure and appropriate for the changeable British climate â€" which according to the Met Office delivers more wet days than dry each year - now stands at 38.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I think I'll get 2 ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Stunning, just stunning!!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

It just oooooozes understated class!!!! (that is if a cab can ooze class). God, the sound of that engine will be nice without a roof!!

Can anybody lend me Â£45k(prob what it will cost after speccing up)? 

I look forward to Clarkson doing it head to head with the M3 cab on TG, just like he did with the hard tops.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice indeed - standard A4 cab looks wank.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Can't say it looks hugely different except the wheels.
Nice though.

Is it the pic, or does the side profile shot look as if the front and particularly rear overhangs are tooo big?

The second rear 3/4 slightly above shot really does it justice, and is very nice.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Yum yum. How nice would that look in Avus with the red leather sat beside my S8. ;D

The missus would love one (wheels would not last very long though )


----------



## neilp (May 7, 2002)

> Nice indeed - standard A4 cab looks wank.


Body is exactly the same as the standard Cab, only difference's are the wheels and an 'S' version of the front grill. Interior wise it's also the same except for some piping on the seats and some differences for the dash trim but nothing to set it apart.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I really like the satandard A4 cab.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Not for me. Not being a big fan of the A4 cab, I can't see the attractions of this. While I like the fact that Audi make the S and RS models looks relatively understated, the S4 cab really should have a few more muscular styling cues.

The extra weight deadens the performance and will worsen the already crippling fuel consumption. I think just as the M3 cab is not a patch on the M3 coop, the S4 cab will land in the hands of the polishers. Still ,as a nation of ragtop lovers it'll probably sell loads, so what do I know? ;-)


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

I had an S4 for a long weekend as was really disappointed with it. I wanted to like it as we were hoping to get an S4 cab but it just seemed very slow. Clearly it wasn't but it felt boring. Almost like a Lexus.
Looks wise, the mother in law's A4 TDI sport appeared to be exactly the same. Recaros were nice like in my S3 but it needs some sort of body kit or something.
What surprised me and I'm sure Paul will confirm, I had more fun driving my father in law's A8 4.2, it just felt more chuckable and sounded better. And for 10k less, the 3.0 seems better value for money.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Looks nice, but then so does the base mode (which is about Â£20K cheaper)l. It's quick but not _that_ quick is it? :-/

I would like to see a coupe version of the S4 ie with a hard top. Are there plans for this??

Agree though about the engine noise, especially with the hood down. Since geting the V6, I've now got that urge for more cc and cylinders.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Read in AutoExpress that Audi had shelved plans to produce an S4 Coupe :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

S4 cab will certainly sound nice!!! ;D but to be honest *looks* too tame :-/

If it looked a little more aggressive then... but maybe it's looks better in the flesh ???


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

S4 cab will certainly sound nice!!! ;D but to be honest *looks* too tame :-/

If it looked a little more aggressive then... but maybe it looks better in the flesh ???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nice girls car :-*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I don't know any nice girls though.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Oh and some other pics I've just seen...



















I test drove a 2.4 V6 a little while ago, and at that time the dealer recomended the 1.8T over and above either of the V6 cars for it's driveability. Though he may have just been talking nonsense and wanted to shift a 1.8T that they had coming in...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Think I would rather have a bimma convertable in the silver with red leather ;D


----------



## wayno (May 7, 2002)

Well, been quite a while since I've been on here- sold my S line TT in January to make way for the 320CLK Cab which I hate, and I'm about to dump ( anybody want a 4,500 mile 2004 cab?!!) to make way for an S4 cab... welcome back Audi....



Wayno


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Welcome back. When's it due?


----------



## wayno (May 7, 2002)

Going to place the order this week- but it looks like 10-12 weeks... Trying to see one in the S4 colour - Sprint Blue before I order..

Thanks, good to be back, although I never actually left the Audi marque - I bought my wife an All Road end of last year ( which is a great car also), and the minute the TT went I regretted it - in fact if anyone ever asked, i always said the TT was a " better" car than the CLK....


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

wayno said:


> Going to place the order this week- but it looks like 10-12 weeks... Trying to see one in the S4 colour - Sprint Blue before I order..


Think Northfield Audi in Tetbury have a sprint blue S4 Cab demonstrator.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

So do Croydon Audi. Black leather inside with Cream piping.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

anyone got a price/options list?

slightly cheaper than an M3 cab but don't look as nice IMO and they aren't as quick (if memory serves)

cheers

James


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jam said:


> slightly cheaper than an M3 cab but don't look as nice IMO and they aren't as quick (if memory serves)


Can of worms!!

Straight line?
From a standstill?
From 50-80?
Round a track?
In the real world?
In the rain/snow/UK?
In the Alps?
In south of France?
With a standard driver?
With a track hero?
etc
etc


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > slightly cheaper than an M3 cab but don't look as nice IMO and they aren't as quick (if memory serves)
> ...


Yeah, all of the above


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Oh in that case (from memory)

Depends
Doubtful
Depends
Doubtful
No
Depends
Depends
No
Probably
:wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Oh in that case (from memory)
> 
> Depends
> Doubtful
> ...


just meant 0-60
5.9 vs 5.5

I'm sure it's nothing a trip to AMD wouldn't sort out though :wink:


----------

